# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  leuc. spanish ribbed newts

## mikesfrogs

Almost adult pair of leuc. Spanish ribbed newts

----------


## Locascio

very cool ive never seen thos befor

----------


## mikesfrogs

They are the coolest. Seriously a perfect animal for young kids-adults

Sent from my LG-C800 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Locascio

same care as frogs and do thay hide in substrate??

----------


## mikesfrogs

They are aquatic. Sometimes they will crawl out and go on land for a short period

Sent from my LG-C800 using Tapatalk 2

----------

